# Where ya all go?



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

I think everybody jumped ship n got the razor. it got dead fast in all the bionic community forums and development looks dead. Was a lot of bragging n excitement for first couple weeks after bionic release. I was allowed the early upgrade to the bionic from my droid x n i upgrade to it on release day and now i'm feeling bad that i took the upgrade for this phone because of all the bugs this device come with. I still cant downgrade my kernel since i took the ota leak n im scared ill never get the upgrade the the final ota and the upgrade to android 4 including the new kernel they release with them. if the deves do upgrade us to the final ota n android 4 they will probably not be able to include the new kernel n radio because of the boot loader. if cyanogenmod would get ice cream sandwith for bionic i be happy because they allways released upgrades to the latest android os versions on the droid x even though they where nightlys. The droidx cm nightlys to me where stable when i was using them. Yes ide be happy just to have cyanogenmod ice cream sandwitch nightlys on my bionic.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there is the same amount of DEVS on the BIONIC now that there was from the launch.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> I'm pretty sure there is the same amount of DEVS on the BIONIC now that there was from the launch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd listen to DT on this one. I think he might know a Bionic dev or 2 ;-)


----------



## bionicmonkey (Nov 4, 2011)

Ummm have you checked the development section I mean th3oryrom has a working ics alpha and its moving pretty fast and liberty just released 2.0 a few days ago not quite sure what you mean by less developers but whatever.


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

It just looks dead n quiet on all the forums n I'm afraid everybody going to give up on us. I hope the theory dev that is working on the ice cream sandwich dont give up on us. i know ill love the ice cream sandwich rom when its more stable. i did install the preview 2 of ics but it was not displaying good. i never tried the latest preview yet. The dev speaks very highly of the razor phone.


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes i noticed the liberty rom too. I thought i read all the devs are moving to the razor and p3droid i think is team black hat might of moved on too but im not sure. i think team black hat was strongly into development on the first droidx.


----------



## bionicmonkey (Nov 4, 2011)

The newest one (alpha 4) runs really smooth and dhacker says phone and data are on the way soon


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Yea there's still a lot going for the bionic I think a lot of the quiet is people waiting for that ICS build with data lol. Don't see anything happening with the razr lately but granted it is still a young device.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

You can get back on 893 if u flash the th3ory all in one for 886 then flash the 893 file. That will put u back on the matchting kernal n radio. As for down graded back to 886 we are sol on that. Depending on how final update is used we may not b able to move on. And as stated team black hat has moved onto the razr and nexi


ronlsjr said:


> I think everybody jumped ship n got the razor. it got dead fast in all the bionic community forums and development looks dead. Was a lot of bragging n excitement for first couple weeks after bionic release. I was allowed the early upgrade to the bionic from my droid x n i upgrade to it on release day and now i'm feeling bad that i took the upgrade for this phone because of all the bugs this device come with. I still cant downgrade my kernel since i took the ota leak n im scared ill never get the upgrade the the final ota and the upgrade to android 4 including the new kernel they release with them. if the deves do upgrade us to the final ota n android 4 they will probably not be able to include the new kernel n radio because of the boot loader. if cyanogenmod would get ice cream sandwith for bionic i be happy because they allways released upgrades to the latest android os versions on the droid x even though they where nightlys. The droidx cm nightlys to me where stable when i was using them. Yes ide be happy just to have cyanogenmod ice cream sandwitch nightlys on my bionic.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

Im a big fan of liberty, th3ory, & cyanogenmod. I purchased all jrummys apps but i didnt get his new liberty customizer yet and i dont know if th3ory dev came out with any apps to purchase yet. if they charge for the new safeboot strap when it becomes final stable release ill get it too. right now i got the latest safestrap from i think the name of the dev is hash or something like that. I really appreciate everything from all these developers. they are extremely talented and excellent at what all they do. The developers here do way more for us than Verizon. I do support the devs by purchasing the apps they sell. It will be awsome to see th3ory developers develop apps for us like development tools and other apps if they do decide to do that. Im intersted in learning to develop. i learned vb and c++ in collage but i didnt get to learn the java and android development yet but im going too. I just dont know what the best books or ebooks to purchase to self learn it. The college i attend dont teach it yet & i dont know if they ever will. I got the eclipse ide and android sdk setup on my suse linux and i started reading the google development section on android site.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

The next thread I see like this... what are you guys employees at apple or something?? What gives ... srsly? Either enjoy your phone and respect the work that the devs ARE putting into it to make the best of a great phone or ... STFU.

/rant

[sent from the _base2 xoom]


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

ronlsjr said:


> I think everybody jumped ship n got the razor. it got dead fast in all the bionic community forums and development looks dead. Was a lot of bragging n excitement for first couple weeks after bionic release. I was allowed the early upgrade to the bionic from my droid x n i upgrade to it on release day and now i'm feeling bad that i took the upgrade for this phone because of all the bugs this device come with. I still cant downgrade my kernel since i took the ota leak n im scared ill never get the upgrade the the final ota and the upgrade to android 4 including the new kernel they release with them. if the deves do upgrade us to the final ota n android 4 they will probably not be able to include the new kernel n radio because of the boot loader. if cyanogenmod would get ice cream sandwith for bionic i be happy because they allways released upgrades to the latest android os versions on the droid x even though they where nightlys. The droidx cm nightlys to me where stable when i was using them. Yes ide be happy just to have cyanogenmod ice cream sandwitch nightlys on my bionic.


 What are you and other people talking about? I haven't noticed any difference in traffic... I think people honestly are just looking for a reason to complain about things...


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> What are you and other people talking about? I haven't noticed any difference in traffic... I think people honestly are just looking for a reason to complain about things...


Seriously ... +100000000

[sent from the _base2 xoom]


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

Why you 2 being hateful for.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

if you're not gonna complain about devs you gotta complain about complainers


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

it's not hate ... it's frustration with people who are impatient and disrespectful to the devs we DO have... they're busy working on 2nd init to create a stable ICS port. this is no easy task... so the devs are hard at work trying to make it work for US. we need to be patient and wait. most developers have expressed that they will dev for razr, but will continue to support the bionic. honestly, i trust them. they do work for free, for US... they're good people and I'm thankful for their hard work.


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

I said i respect them and support them.


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

It dont feel good eather when you speak good of somebody and then you show anger back to us.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

ronlsjr said:


> It dont feel good eather when you speak good of somebody and then you show anger back to us.


Sorry dude... it wasn't meant yo "sound" angry... I just don't like reading all these threads saying that the bionic is (or is going to be) dead when it's really not. I know there's no intonation or nonverbal communication over the forums so don't mistake my frustration with general threads of this nature, but I respect your opinion and you're right to an extent.... things aren't moving as fast on the bionic as maybe they were on the OG Droid or a few other phones... but I would just ask you to stay patient. Continue to keep a positive attitude and keep supporting them. Because I'm more afraid of pissing the devs off for being impatient and then our fears of a dead phone would by in large be realized. That's it.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

Im sorry i ticked people off. I wasn't looking too complain and make people mad. I was just wanting to see if everybody gave up on us because of all the stuff i been reading. That did hurt.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

ronlsjr said:


> Im sorry i ticked people off. I wasn't looking too complain and make people mad. I was just wanting to see if everybody gave up on us because of all the stuff i been reading. That did hurt.


Don't worry about it dude. You're entitled to your opinion. I just think it's a touchy topic. We still love you. No **** lol

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

the different community forums have helped me alot over the past 2 years. my knowledge increased alot from all the developers and other people on these forums.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Cronos said:


> if you're not gonna complain about devs you gotta complain about complainers


 Hey I know I'm in that group too complaining is needed lol


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Me too. I started from scratch as well. I ended up doing a lot of testing / debugging for devs on the d1 but havent had the time to help on the bionic yet. Hopefully soon...

[sent from the _base2 xoom]


----------



## slim6596 (Jul 16, 2011)

These creative, talented people who create ROMs and themes for our phones have real lives. The holidays are coming and focus will naturally shift slightly and priorities may change a bit, resulting in some delays in updates and releases. I have always said the dev community should be where device manufacturers need to be looking for their new employees, because these guys are head and shoulders better than the people HTC/Motorola/Google, etc. have working on Android.

We need to be patient and supportive. It may just be that they are waiting on leaked source material to incorporate into new ROM releases or updates. I'm passing the waiting time by slapping together UOT themes for the ROMs that are currently out. (Just something to appease my crack flashing habit)

I'm confident that we will be getting some ICS stuff in the near future.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Between theory, liberty, eclipse, and cell team six who will be dropping their rom soon, I am grateful we have as much support as we do. Without any devs what would we do? Be grateful that people do these things for us and don't even ask for money, id be glad to pay for the roms I flash and pay for the development they do for us.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

I vote that DT,DH,nitrogen,etc all combine forces and get ICS working that much faster









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Patience is a virtue. More power to those that don't mind blowing wads of money to get the next best phone every 3 months. Most likely those that already bailed on the Bionic to get the Razr will do the same thing when the Gnexus comes out. That's just the way things go. I'll be sporting the Bionic till a Quad Core device comes out with more than a gig of RAM.

The only thing that slightly irritates me sometimes is when Developers (no one in specific) plead to get a device donated to them to Dev on or raise a bunch of cash, only to put out maybe one Rom and then immediately move on and start asking for donations for the next phone they want to "Dev" on. I don't see any of our current Bionic Devs doing that, but you know there's people out there that do it.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Keep in mind all ye weary ones that the Razr is the same exact phone almost every aspect and chip is the same other than its processor speed is .2GHz faster (albeit it is the same processor though) and its thinner than the bionic....anything that happens to the Razr and Bionic by one of our developers well probably be ported to both devices...


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I hate to say it because I LOVE my Bionic but as I've said many times but I android phones to hack them, thats it. Thats the only reason, i heard the same hype about the Bionic that were hearing about the nexus and look what happened...so as much as it breaks my heart to go to a in my opinion "cheaper build quality phone, no gorilla glass, plastic everywhere, not a motorola radio or exceptional build quality" to get what I want thats what i'm gonna do, The funniest thing is my luck is so bad that a month after I buy the nexus moto will unlock all bootloaders, kernels will be flowing like the choco river in willy wonka and I will be the fat kid stuck in the pipe
I'm trying to learn to develop as fast as I can but this shit is really hard, I'm told its easier on non moto phones but what do I know, all I know is moto.
I don't want the bionic to left in the dust but its already happened, yes it shares a lot with the d3 but look!! The droid 4 is almost here. Everybody "locks" bootloaders but why did they take it one step further and encrypt? GREED. Please give us a fighting chance verizon and moto, you wont regret it. What happened to the "end of the year solution to WORK WITH US ON THIS ISSUE?"


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> Keep in mind all ye weary ones that the Razr is the same exact phone almost every aspect and chip is the same other than its processor speed is .2GHz faster (albeit it is the same processor though) and its thinner than the bionic....anything that happens to the Razr and Bionic by one of our developers well probably be ported to both devices...


Not true... RAZR has a different version of Blur, Ginger bread 2.3.5, and a many other new apps. Plus, the RAZR OS was built with ICS in mind, it is vastly different from a working standpoint.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Not true... RAZR has a different version of Blur, Ginger bread 2.3.5, and a many other new apps. Plus, the RAZR OS was built with ICS in mind, it is vastly different from a working standpoint.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Y u so knowledgeable lol..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Not true... RAZR has a different version of Blur, Ginger bread 2.3.5, and a many other new apps. Plus, the RAZR OS was built with ICS in mind, it is vastly different from a working standpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks DT. Just dash our hopes and dreams.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Not true... RAZR has a different version of Blur, Ginger bread 2.3.5, and a many other new apps. Plus, the RAZR OS was built with ICS in mind, it is vastly different from a working standpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if the bootloader was unlocked for both then a similar rom or version of blur wouldn't be close for each? That sucks.

Of course if the razr's version of blur is ics friendly and the bionic's is not... but it were easy to use razr's version on bionic in production.. then Moto's choice not to do so wouldn't sit so well either...


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Not true... RAZR has a different version of Blur, Ginger bread 2.3.5, and a many other new apps. Plus, the RAZR OS was built with ICS in mind, it is vastly different from a working standpoint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it easier to develop for?


----------



## moset (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm thinking that when CM develops a stable ROM for Bionic there will be a big boost in development. With the D1 most of those ROMS were built from CM source. There were a few from AOSP but only a few. 
The Bionic is still a "new" phone, I don't know how many have been sold but I would guess more than a few. 
The locked boot loader sure doesn't help but I'm betting development well just get stronger. 
It takes time even got big teams of full time company developers so a little patience is in order.
DT and DH have spoiled us with their flurry of updates and still are. 
We may even see ICS fully functional in a short time. 
Thanks guys. Keep on keeping on. I know you love what you do and we love to help you play with your neat toys.


----------

